# straight hair CP



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Im, Jaspers mum At 5mth old we have started to think our little boy Jasper may be a imposter! Has anybody got a straight haired CP? we love him and he's our little boy and it doesn't matter but whenever we are out nobody knows what he is and everybody's CP has curls and looks totally different to ours..:ilmc:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes there are some on here with a straighter coat and they are all lovely Cockapoos. Lolly, Lola and Honey are just a few of Poos that I can think of off the top of my head. Some of the straighter coats develop more of a wave or a slight curl when their adult coat comes in around 7-9months. I think once you bond with your puppy you'll love them no matter what they end up looking like.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I have 3 poo,s,and they all have different coats,eden has wavy loose curly fur,willow has poodle fur,and coral has dead straight fur.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey I'm the proud mummy of Lola Bear who had a very straight coat when we first got her, now at 7 months old she is developing a lot of curls and tufts! Her face has remained smooth. I will post a link to a thread of mine for you!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loads of pics below, show how Lola's coat has really changed! She was a very smooth puppy!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly was very straight coated as a puppy but she developed a wavy coat as she grew up


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how I'd love a straight haired Cockapoo right now... Molly's gonna need shaved !!!

Her coat is a bloomin nightmare..it has more holes in it than a golf course  

Deary me 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh how I'd love a straight haired Cockapoo right now... Molly's gonna need shaved !!!
> 
> Her coat is a bloomin nightmare..it has more holes in it than a golf course
> 
> ...


Hahahaha hilarious! Molly is terribly terribly gorgeous though! Holes and all! Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Ruth It's honestly shocking just now. I picked her up from my parents who had her for a week with the way my shifts were and I remarked on the bald patch on the side of her neck!! 

They said "where".. Desperately trying to cover up where they'd been at it with the scissors ... Think they were dreading my return!! 

I however am also forever snipping lumps out here and there ... Every day 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm with you Mairi! As much as I love the look of Biscuit, his coat is very high maintenance and I really appreciate that Honey is more likely to be easy maintenance. 

Honey started off with a very thin coat that is gradually starting to get thicker and a bit wavier. It is fairly slow growing. I have snipped off all her wispy ends today, that felt wiry and she feels fleecy/silky. Although she has a slight wave, her coat lacks the thickness and volume but that may change. However, as much as her coat was a bit disappointing to start with, I am really loving it now and can really see the benefit of less maintenance in the future. Although a few people have said 'but she doesn't have any curl', nor do a lot of other CP's at her age but they generally have more volume, which I think is the bit that makes her look different. 

Clare is right, you love your little bundle no matter what and she has the sweetest disposition! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I found a recent piccie!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to say, I loved Lola's straight coat! I still like it now, but she's my unique little girl!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love honey!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah thanks Ruth! Lola is very lovely too! Such a lovely rich colour and I love the 6th pic of her on the sofa with her paws tucked under.....so cute! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I found a recent piccie!


Jane she's looks gorgeous and growing up so fast. We should start an update thread for all the puppies of a similar age. I need to weigh Roo as she hasn't been done for a few weeks.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Jane Honey is just delicious 

I always love the reds and love the wavy texture... No candyfloss/cotton wool there to deal with 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I managed to get a pic tonight - so this is Honey after her first snip.....although only the cobwebby ends.....note how she and Biscuit have taken up the sofa! 









And this is her being a tart!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She's looking fab Jane, such a lovely colour. I think she'll have a lovely wave in her adult coat  Roo is very fluffy at the moment and I'm resisting the urge to cut her!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely hang on! It was only because Honey's cobwebby bits felt so rough that I had to cut them off. I had Biscuit cut at 24 weeks and regretted it as he had such a gorgeous fluffy coat. It all goes too quick! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I will try Jane, using an Equafleece lots at the moment to keep her a bit cleaner. Have added a recent photo to my post above


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> She's looking fab Jane, such a lovely colour. I think she'll have a lovely wave in her adult coat  Roo is very fluffy at the moment and I'm resisting the urge to cut her!


Ah Roo is looking gorgeous... I think you're gonna have another thick coat there Clare??!!  

Just as well you're an expert in the grooming dept  ... We need some Obi pics please 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Jane . . Honeys coat is looking gorgeous! It looks like she wil have a wave as she gets older. Carley is finally getting thicker fur, and it looks like its going to be a bit curley and wavey both!! Sami is very thick and wavy, just started to get a few mats now at 1yr. I have cut out 2 so far, need to book a groom, its hard to get them in this time of year. Carleys color will be very interesting as she grows, she actually has white under her chin under the black tips! Her feet are very reddish and her eyebrows have always been carmel to reddish colored. There are so many colors going on its hard to tell right now. Love Honey and Roo!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh them photos are just wonderful,they are so lovable,i want them all haa Haa ,ginger has a very tight curly coat,that is why we had her cut,, .if your cockapoo has a little to much cocker in her ,,her hair will be more straight,nothing to worry about ,they all are beautiful babies ,,,Lumpy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Janet...that is my favorite picture of Lolly....
Look at all the gorgeous cockapoos. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

http://i46.tinypic.com/2e5qn3s.jpg

yes all the wonderful lovely cockapoo's all so beutiful...Lumpy & ginger


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I met the most beautiful black cockapoo at the beach yesterday (sadly didn't have my camera...) He was 4 years old, a rescue originally from Essex. Had apparently been through 5 homes before the lady got him last year - she said the reason that he had been given up was because he was destructive in the house, but she said she reckons that he just wasn't being exercised or given time to use his brain enoughtm because she hasn't had any problems with him - that said she was retired and obviusly enjoyed walking!
He was a beautiful tall leggy chap who reminded me very much of lovely leggy Lola, no curls, but whispy top to his head, hairy ears and lovely furnishings on his legs and tails. I'd have taken him home onthe spot if the lady had said she didn't want him!!
I think that Honey looks gorgeous - I love the variation in coat types!


----------



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone thats good to know its not a problem i was just wondering.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I always say to my friend who also has a cockapoo that I'm not sure about muttley being a proper cockapoo but as he grows his coat is changing slightly but have now idea what it's going to be like when his adult coat comes thru. Does anyone think he needs a cut??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Ah Roo is looking gorgeous... I think you're gonna have another thick coat there Clare??!!
> 
> Just as well you're an expert in the grooming dept  ... We need some Obi pics please
> 
> xxx


lol Mairi, i wouldn't call myself a grooming expert! Sadly, I had my first grooming disaster with Obi last week. I cut him the shortest I've ever gone and I absolutely hate it. It's just not him. Fortunately with this weather I can cover it up with an Equafleece and on practical note it is so much easier and no tangles. I will however be letting it grow again .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mutley is gorgeous! Keep it long if you can manage it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Smallears said:


> I always say to my friend who also has a cockapoo that I'm not sure about muttley being a proper cockapoo but as he grows his coat is changing slightly but have now idea what it's going to be like when his adult coat comes thru. Does anyone think he needs a cut??


Muttley's coat is gorgeous and looks exactly the same as my Dudley's was - his is getting thicker and a bit more curl by the day, I've managed to keep his coat long so far, just trim around eyes and feet - but boy does he take a long time to dry after a wet walk!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mutley's coat looks fab and my favourite type of coat - thick and wavy. I'm sure he'll develop curl when he's older but I love wavy and it's very attractive when left long. It's the perfect mix of both the cocker and the poo! x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i had ginger gromed , and i think i like her better long ,but it is so muich easer to keep clean and mat free ....Lumpy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake needs a trim. He does not matt (yet) but it takes longer and longer to comb out and he is not a fan. He is also getting snipped on 12/14 and they will shave his leg and belly. I figure I might as well give it up now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake is such a sweet boy - if you clip him how white will he end up? Isn't it just the tips of the hairs in his coat that are brown/black?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely cuddly jake.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jake needs a trim. He does not matt (yet) but it takes longer and longer to comb out and he is not a fan. He is also getting snipped on 12/14 and they will shave his leg and belly. I figure I might as well give it up now.


Oh the lovely Jake .
He looks quite big in the photo... getting a little concerned that the Equafleece won't fit him??!!! 
No sign of it yet Donna? 
xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The black will go and the brown will stay. Makes me sad. 
Not yet mairi he is growing like a weed.


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Crunchie was very much like Honey  by the way she is beautiful. I took her for a good cut about 6 weeks ago and the lady took all her puppy wispy puppy fluff off and now she is a mixture of wavy and curly, so I am guessing as I get more of her puppy fluff cut off the curlier she will get


----------

